# Converting a mk1 to run on straight methanol.



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Converting a mk1 to run on straight methanol. Anyone running straight meth?*

I am bored. I am already running Ethanol daily in my 1.8t MKIV GTi and switching it back to gas when I don't feel like chasing down E85.
I think I am going to go to methanol in my 83 scirocco.
This sounds like partial fail and partial win. I am not sure what the tank, cis pump, and siemens bosch style 55lb injectors would think of it. 
I do know that I could make ridiculous power and run insane compression or boost. Fueling is not an issue, I have megasquirt. 
This gives me the option of 14:1 compression or a metric ton of boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone here running straight meth on any VW of the watercooled flavor?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Converting a mk1 to run on straight methanol. Anyone running straight meth? (gdoggmoney)*

Pure methanol is going to rip your fueling system to shreds. It's that nasty. You'll need to back flush it with gasoline or something else that's less vicious after use. Why not just run water/methanol injection or that + race gas? It's easy, provides more octane, and also cools more. This formula will cost you substantially less and make the vehicle more flexible from utility point of view.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Converting a mk1 to run on straight methanol. Anyone running straight meth? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Pure methanol is going to rip your fueling system to shreds. It's that nasty. You'll need to back flush it with gasoline or something else that's less vicious after use. Why not just run water/methanol injection or that + race gas? It's easy, provides more octane, and also cools more. This formula will cost you substantially less and make the vehicle more flexible from utility point of view.


I can get barrels of methanol very cheap, and uhhh..... very cheap?


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Converting a mk1 to run on straight methanol. Anyone running straight meth? (gdoggmoney)*

Yeah, but replacing fuel pumps and injectors every month is, uhh... very expensive. And gets old fast. 
Seriously - I have a number of customers running 11-13:1 on pump gas with water-methanol injection. One in particular has 12.3:1, and uses 87 octane. Daily driver.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Converting a mk1 to run on straight methanol. Anyone running straight meth? (greggearhead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greggearhead* »_Yeah, but replacing fuel pumps and injectors every month is, uhh... very expensive. And gets old fast. 
Seriously - I have a number of customers running 11-13:1 on pump gas with water-methanol injection. One in particular has 12.3:1, and uses 87 octane. Daily driver. 


Well, I can probably find a pump that is meth safe. Perhaps injectors also. I know some DSM guys run straight meth. I can probably also run lines that are safe.
Is viton meth safe? I know for a fact it is ethanol safe, but methanol is worse I hear.
12.3:1 is nice. 
I was thinking of 14:1 or so with a giant cam and lots of timing.


----------



## villan234 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Converting a mk1 to run on straight methanol. Anyone running straight meth? (gdoggmoney)*

I run a 12.5 :1 compression ratio on alcohol injection ie rubbing alcohol and water 50/50 and my car runs great i have seen temp as low as 22 degrees celcuis on my intake temp and much colder in mornings.this is a daily driver.
I dont have to use racing gas any more unless i feel like going drag racing. 
I know the guys in brazil run on alcohol making some crazy power 650 hp/ 650 flbs torque on an 8v.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Converting a mk1 to run on straight methanol. Anyone running straight meth? (villan234)*

Hey... Watta g'wan, brutha Orville?







Tell us how you tuned your system, please. It was a Snow system with NA controller that I set you up with, correct?


----------



## villan234 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Converting a mk1 to run on straight methanol. Anyone running straight meth? ([email protected])*

yow mi cool scottie ,yep it was a was a Snow system with NA controller, I tuned my system to start spraying when vacuum drops below 25inhg using the smallest nozzle in the kit the 60ml/min
i stil need a controler to fine tune things out but its working line a charm ring now. the hot days feel like a vey cool night....no pinging.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Converting a mk1 to run on straight methanol. Anyone running straight meth? (villan234)*

Do you have a MAF sensor on your 2.0? What other mods do you have?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol... do gasoline/water injection on your methanol powered car.


----------



## villan234 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Converting a mk1 to run on straight methanol. Anyone running straight meth? (greggearhead)*

Do you have a MAF sensor on your 2.0? What other mods do you have?
yep its a maf sensor. apart from changing to a six puck sprung hub clutch, in creasing compression ratio , chip and 268 cam,evry thing is pretty much stock


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Converting a mk1 to run on straight methanol. Anyone running straight meth? (villan234)*

Sounds good - on a MAF-equipped car, the #20011 MAF based system would be a better choice.


----------

